# Anyone have water hyacinths????



## Bangtan (Jul 12, 2017)

Does anyone else have water hyacinths in their tanks? I have some questions, but not sure if anybody does haha


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I used to, but not anymore. Too filthy for me. What do you want to know?


----------



## Bangtan (Jul 12, 2017)

Did yours ever bloom? My hyacinths have been growing well, obviously slower than they would outdoors, but one day I woke up to a sort of bud. Three of them were there, stayed shut 3 days, and now they're dying. Is this normal for indoor plants? Maybe they just didn't have enough to pull through. But, the rest of the plant is fine, green, and healthy.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

One reason I don't like them is that they house more bugs. Some of which may kill them (mine were out doors). If most of your plants are okay, it could be parasite issues. But if the whole batch is affected, it may be lighting - they need high lighting.

Have you tried water lettuces? These live by the same principle - high lighting and closely placed together. Roots are the same - will fall off and create a gigantic mess. 

WL are easier to keep than WH. A lone WH will drop it's bulbs and die. A lone WL will drop it's leaves, but will grow many smaller new plants.


----------



## Bangtan (Jul 12, 2017)

Oh alright. I don't think it has bugs, I have 3 plants and I just think they need more light. They're starting to get a nicer green, so I think maybe they're getting better. 

No, I haven't tried water lettuce!  maybe that's a better idea to try? I'll see if I can find some, maybe use it when I replant my aquarium  

Do yours really make a huge mess? Mine do if I move them around and it gets in my filter but not too much- it's very easy to get out. But, I guess you had it outside.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes, those plants leave gigantic messes behind. And since my siphon tubes are rather small, I can't freely siphon waste out. . . . 
Btw my plants used to cover the whole surface . . . So I might have 15 - 20 (or more) in a 60cm round tub . . . Old roots and leaves make nasty combination.

I stopped using them mainly because I can't see fry under the mess. Must wait til fry are 5-10mm, by which time I might have lost many.
I can't clean floor and gain better control of my breeding tubs. Can't see unwanted critters like dragonfly larvae, etc.


----------

